

Mock file system in Node.js - snowmantw
https://github.com/snowmantw/Fe

======
jonny_eh
I would also consider using this: [https://github.com/bruce/node-
temp](https://github.com/bruce/node-temp)

------
colinbartlett
Can someone give me an example of why I'd want this?

~~~
lgierth
There is a similar library for Ruby, called FakeFS [1], and it has better
explanation and examples for the problems with testing the file system.

[1] [https://github.com/defunkt/fakefs](https://github.com/defunkt/fakefs)

